# Losyeny's pig crunchies



## losyeny (Jan 30, 2011)

After making and enoying Geek's Pig Candy I decided to make some 'pig crunchies' with some cracklins on hand.  (A local Latin Market has excellent chicarrones (cracklins).)

I melted three cubes of chocolate flavored Almond Bark in the Microwave for 80 seconds, stirred well and put in a hand full of cracklins and stirred them well.  I put Alum. foil on a cookie sheet and dipped the cracklins out one by one and placed them on the foil.  I repeated until the chocolate was gone and then put the cookie sheet in the fridge for one hour and.......... 

PIG CRUNCHIES.  All testers approved.  I look forward to other spices and modifications.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 30, 2011)

Very interesting.. I am having a hard time imagining the taste, I guess I'll just have to try it


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

I was wondering what they look like????

  Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 30, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I was wondering what they look like????
> 
> Craig


I agree.. a picture would be nice..hint hint


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2011)

Just send us some samples and one of us will be happy to post it for you


----------



## losyeny (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## losyeny (Jan 31, 2011)

http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/jacknyeny/?action=view&current=EPSN1924-1.jpg
 ​


----------

